# How to beat the DE???



## rabidsnail12 (Dec 7, 2011)

My one friend always takes the dark eldar and he is pretty nasty with them.... I always take my orks and he always beats me.... He just always seems to shoot the crap out of me and is way to fast for me to ever catch. When playing against the DE I usually try to take lots of trukks and battlewagons to try and catch him but i can never quite seem to catch him.... Does anyone have any tips or tricks i can use to not get my ass handed to me everytime???


----------



## shmabadu (Oct 2, 2009)

That does sound nasty, I've never had the misfortune of having my orks face a DE army so I'll be advising from theory not experience. First, I would advise getting a force of around 10 lootas. Use these to target his transports, the d3 for hits can give you up to 30 shots, which means even orks will likely get a bunch of hits. All DE transports are AR10 so at S7 the deffgun will most likely tear them up. I would also advise to switch all nob leaders to a simple choppa and slugga, if you're like me you have a power klaw which seems a waste for DE. This could save you 25 points a pop, which could then be invested elsewhere. Also let's not forget Storm boyz, remember there jump packs allow them to move 12+d6 inches plus assault a turn. A force of at least 15 could move upto 24" and smash anything the DE may be fielding. Also deploy a force of nob bikers, 2 wounds, 4+ armor and cover saves, and the ability to move flat out and gain a 3+ cover save.


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

DE are afraid of large mobs, and lootaz, and big shootas. 

And unless he has paid for the shock prows he aint tank shocking you off objectives. How many points to you play, and what does his list usually look like.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

DE are super killer now, and more so with the First Move. However IG kick their ass ez enough. Too many AV 10 killing gunz. Orks can do this too!!!! Shootas with Big Shootas and LOTS of Lootas. Truks help but only if you have enough Lootas to pick and kill the Vehicles. Use your Big Shootas to help. Also a Big Mek with KFF helps to protect those said vehicles. Keep your Lootas in Cover too. Hopes this helps.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

deffkoptas with missile launchers would be able to kill a transport and have manouverability just blow the transports up and get lots of shootas to blow up the infantry and aim to mostly avoid them in combat.


----------



## your master (Jun 14, 2008)

DE love shooting vehicles my DE play better if the oppnant takes too many so consider less trucks and more stormboys


----------



## Skari (Dec 20, 2011)

Actually the scouting buzsaw deathkoptaz are a good choice. A DE player can't afford to go second and loose a tank before it has even moved... it will really mess with his head. But don't take squads, just singles.


----------



## kavyanshrike (Sep 10, 2011)

Skari said:


> Actually the scouting buzsaw deathkoptaz are a good choice. A DE player can't afford to go second and loose a tank before it has even moved... it will really mess with his head. But don't take squads, just singles.


then burnas to clear it all up


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

Orka kill DE well enough if you have the right combination of units. You will want first turn, but a seize will absolutely cripple him. You need around 21-30 lootas in the army, because all that S7 will fuck his shit up big time. Killa Kans are a good addition, give them the grotzookas or whatever they're called and shoot away. Also, 2 Big Meks with KFF, and keep your army together so as to get the 5+ cover on dudes and 4+ cover for your kans. Or else you could take an army of shoota boyz, 180 of them, and glance his AV10 open topped vehicles to death.


----------



## rabidsnail12 (Dec 7, 2011)

thanks and will definately have to try some of these tips... the one problem i always run into is my friend always takes those upgrades i think they are called flicker fields or something and they reduce my shooting range by 6... it sucks when ur rokkits only shoot 18 and ur shoota boys can only shoot 12 inches .... it just always seems like he is to far away and as soon as i get close he just jets to the other side of the board


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Someone already said. I'm saying it, too.

Deff Koptaz. Lots and lots of Deff Koptaz.

Running burnerz in whatever the orks call their big waggon works, too, because you can shoot out of it and burnenate stuff.

Had my arse handed to me enough times with those scheming ways...


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

What!!! Flicker Fields dont reduce your range. It simply gives the Vehicles a 5+ Cover Save always. Thats all. You been lied to and cheated if your friend done otherwise.

Big Shootas.
Lack of Vehicles.
Lootas, Lootas, and more Lootas.
Shoota Boyz instead of Slugga Boyz. 
Bik Mek with KFF.

These are the key units to beat DE with Orks.


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

Warlock in Training said:


> What!!! Flicker Fields dont reduce your range. It simply gives the Vehicles a 5+ Cover Save always. Thats all. You been lied to and cheated if your friend done otherwise.
> .


He's talking about Night Shields.


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

DeathKlokk said:


> He's talking about Night Shields.


Oooooh. Yeah that crap is annoying.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

i disagree with the deff- kopta idea for 3 reasons
1. They are expensive for something that may succeed and then die.
2. Poison shots go through T5
3. instant death from many S8 weapons that pierce armor.

I play dark eldar and my main opponent in orks, so i can just simply say what strategy annoys me. 

1.battlewagons w Big mek and many vehicles ( my friend is very lucky with cover saves)
I just simply cannot stop all of teh vehicles and if even 1 gets through that is 2 transports gone.
2. Lootas w big daddy kans guarding them from getting tied up. I cant remember a game where his 3 squads of protected lootas didn't kill 3 transports. My wyches also only succeed in tying up the kans, which is a 4 turn assault before the kans die usually.

the trick to killing dark eldar is killing their transports, short range weaponry wont work because of NS, so IMO Lootas are essential to stopping dark eldar, but they need protection from wyches, and the protection needs protection. So it always ends up with one strategy- mech orks with kans, battlewagons, trucks, and sometimes nobs w FNP in the wagon. Thrakka is also a good addition because he can guarantee a second turn assault, and if for some reason you are bad at cover saves he can minimize the damage.

EDIT: people are saying take mobs of stuff outside transports this is suicide for 2 reasons:
1. dark eldar can outrun you even more easily
2. Venoms w squad in their 125 point outlet that you will not catch will put out 20 poison shots a turn multiply by the 4 I take every game= 80 shots. Lets say you killed one that is still 60 shots! That is 40 hits, 20 wounds, 20 dead ( if not in cover which would make you even slower giving us more turns of shooting, and more ease in avoidance.


----------



## mcmuffin (Mar 1, 2009)

moswantd407 said:


> EDIT: people are saying take mobs of stuff outside transports this is suicide for 2 reasons:
> 1. dark eldar can outrun you even more easily
> 2. Venoms w squad in their 125 point outlet that you will not catch will put out 20 poison shots a turn multiply by the 4 I take every game= 80 shots. Lets say you killed one that is still 60 shots! That is 40 hits, 20 wounds, 20 dead ( if not in cover which would make you even slower giving us more turns of shooting, and more ease in avoidance.


Yes, but any competent ork player will be taking 2 big meks with KFF. Which will reduce the number of dead by at least 6. Honestly, Dark eldar are not that difficult to kill with orks. Lootas kill venoms, stuff inside venoms goes squish very easily. A good DE list will have 7+ Venoms, equating to over 80 shots of lovely 4+ poison. But, with 120 Boyz running across the table, those venoms will have to focus on a single target, which gives you a tactical advantage. Horde orks are fantastic, keep it simple, lootas, 120+boyz and 2 big meks.


----------



## Lord Rahl (Mar 13, 2010)

Im going to go out on a limb here and say that horde orks are a pain the a** for any army. It takes so long to shot through them all and combat they even more deadlier than most.

I think maybe bikers would be useful in this situation as they can keep up with the DE and also recieve a cover save from their exhausts/engines. They should survive a couple of turns and kill a few transports before they go down.


----------



## Baltar (Aug 16, 2008)

Horde orks are a pain in arse, for sure. I always have trouble with them.

I stand by my original assessment - Battlewaggon with burners in it is a real nightmare. A Deffrolla is also supremely nasty...


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

battlewagon with burnas- difficult to kill, easy to avoid. hits hard as ****


----------



## rabidsnail12 (Dec 7, 2011)

ok these are all great tips ad yea sorry about the name mix up... he always takes night shades and flicker fields on all his vehicles... those night shades always throw me for a loop and all those poisoned shots are a pain in the butt... i guess i will have to go out and get more lootas ... they always do well but i only have 15 so i guess i will have to get 15 more.... i usually take one KFF and one SAG... i throw the SAG in with a squad of lootas... would it be more advisable to take two KFF i like the SAG's range its kinda fun to not know exactly what is going to happen.... so from what i am hearding u should not take trukks with small squads but large squads of boys like 4 squads of thirty and just screen them with khans and battle wagons .. i do like to take two battle wagons with deff rollas.. should i up that to three???


----------



## Warlock in Training (Jun 10, 2008)

The more the merrier. The BWs and Trukks will get a 4+ Coversave with KFF and the Big Shootas on those vehicles will help, best yet tho is the Deff Rolla. Kills the Raiders/Venoms and then smooshes the Wyches/Incubi into paste.


----------



## moswantd407 (Jul 7, 2011)

KFF is more competitive SAG is more fun for both sides. Now battlewagons are only useful for one thing against DE- carrying the big mek. You have 2 big meks therefore 2 battlewagons. Im not saying dont take the dethrolla just making you aware all of his skimmers can dodge on a 3+.


----------

